

If you ever found yourself digging into wikipedia's links infinitely - aolczak
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id882715956?mt=8

======
aolczak
This one might be for you.

It's far stretch, but I'm trying to make learning faster and more focused than
switching from tab to tab, or app to app.

Throw feedbacks at me, good or bad.

